# Program like fruity loops for mac



## tris (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi anyone

I didn't know very well where to post this
bus I've bought a mac and now I'm looking for a program like fruity loops for mac.
Something with the ability to create your own "beats" etc.

hope u can help me

Greetz


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 6, 2008)

Have you given GarageBand a try?


----------



## tris (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah  , I tryd garage band . but its too difficult for me
with the drums etc.
In fl you make one in half an hour.
In garage band in Like half a month with me =S


----------



## Viro (Jun 6, 2008)

I think you're just not used to GarageBand. Perhaps you should get a book and figure it out? I don't think there are many alternatives since GarageBand is pretty much the standard on OS X so most developers don't bother competing.


----------



## tris (Jun 6, 2008)

Viro said:


> I think you're just not used to GarageBand. Perhaps you should get a book and figure it out? I don't think there are many alternatives since GarageBand is pretty much the standard on OS X so most developers don't bother competing.



I see
proborly you're right because i had a windows with fl on it
But can't i buy something with drum rhymes and etc . Programated that i just have to combinate etc. ?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 6, 2008)

The other option that I can find would be ReCycle.  Might as well give GB a try and learn how to use it.  There are other packages out there like Reaktor but they are sort of pricey.


----------



## tris (Jun 7, 2008)

nixgeek said:


> The other option that I can find would be ReCycle.  Might as well give GB a try and learn how to use it.  There are other packages out there like Reaktor but they are sort of pricey.



hmm , but i might can get them in a low price .
But what is loop? or something like that?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 7, 2008)

tris said:


> hmm , but i might can get them in a low price .
> But what is loop? or something like that?



Huh?  Are you asking what a loop is?  I'm a little confused as to what you're asking here.  I would assume that someone who's used Fruity Loops would know what a loop is, so I'm also assuming that I'm just misunderstanding your question.


----------



## hanna1258 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have the exact same situation as you.  If you are used to fruity loops, garage band sucks.  I havent found a program that allows for the kind of creativity that you find with fruity loops.  However, you can download a program called bootcamp which will allow you to run windows on your mac.  This is the only way that I know of to do it.  Just make sure you do your research because it is a bit confusing to set up.  I got all the through it and opened windows xp  as well as fruity loops on my mac, but I couldnt seem to find the correct drivers needed to support sound when using windows on your mac.  Also, dont be connected to the internet if you do open windows unless you have windows antivirus software to install first.  I recommend just disabling your wireless before booting up windows.  let me know if you find any other programs that would be comparable to fruity loops, and if you try to do bootcamp let me know if it worked for you because I wasnt able to get it the sound working, but others have told me it worked for them.   peace


----------

